# Mayfly - birth and death



## ChrisA (May 9, 2011)

On the May bank holiday Monday - took these shots in a field full of Mayflies at Fiddleford Mill nr Sturminster Newton.  (Well timed these Mayflies!  ).

First one emerging.






Emerging Mayfly  Ephemeroptera. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.. F8 1/250 Natural Light ISO 400 Tripod.


And one deceased and being eaten by a Banded Demoiselle.




Banded Demoiselle eating a Mayfly. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens. F5.6 1/250 Natural Light ISO 400 Tripod.


----------



## shebu_18 (May 9, 2011)

Great shots! They look great, i like the details on the wings. Kind of sorry for the Mayfly, but thats nature.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2011)

Great capture on #2. excellent timing.


----------



## ChrisA (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for looking and the comments.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Bios. (May 17, 2011)

Both are brilliant behavioural captures. My only comments would be that I would have tried to remove the stems in the BG on the first one and would have tried a higher angle to remove the light highlights in the background (I'm assuming thats the sky through some trees) in the second. Obviously in the real world these things may not be feasable but something to aim for.


----------



## DThriller (May 17, 2011)

How do you like your 100mm macro lens? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## ChrisA (May 18, 2011)

Bios. said:


> Both are brilliant behavioural captures. My only comments would be that I would have tried to remove the stems in the BG on the first one and would have tried a higher angle to remove the light highlights in the background (I'm assuming thats the sky through some trees) in the second. Obviously in the real world these things may not be feasable but something to aim for.



Thanks - I had removed some stems - but can see how removing the extra may help.  The light highlights are lots and lots dandelion seed heads.  So aiming down got more - and to get the subject in focus at this aperture to blur them out - I had to shoot level to them.



DThriller said:


> How do you like your 100mm macro lens? I'm thinking of getting one.



Yes I really like my 100mm lens.  It's the old Canon non IS one.  Any prime macro lens are good.  I normally recommend starting around the 100mm range for insect/flower shooting.


----------

